
Vanished into Music - tintinnabula
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2020/05/11/vanished-into-music/
======
mtalantikite
"World of Echo" is a beautiful record. I used to put it on during my walk to
my studio space whenever it was raining in Brooklyn (back when leaving the
house was a thing). I didn't realize the recording of that album took place
like that, but it doesn't surprise me at all.

Some friends of mine did a tribute to Arthur Russell at BAM a few years back
and it was amazing to see so many people out paying tribute to an artist that
still is more obscure than they should be. Go listen to "World of Echo" if
you've never heard it.

------
modo_
A good amount of his music has made its way onto Spotify if you want to give a
listen!
[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3lBCGAjE3VEOqMa145BqMz](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3lBCGAjE3VEOqMa145BqMz)

